# How Do You Estimate Distance?



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

This works for me:
I spend a lot of time on the practice range shooting at the target butts, which are all the same size. When I approach a longer distance 3D target, I try to picture the target butt next to it. Knowing what those butts look like at different ranges helps me judge the yardage. I haven't had much luck guessing trees or things on the ground, and find that the target butt method works fairly well.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

for anything over 40 yards for me i use the half way method. i find a half way spot and then braek it down to what that distance is. double it and wala you get the total. 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Hiawatha 1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Practice, practice, practice, practice, practice...................


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> for anything over 40 yards for me i use the half way method. i find a half way spot and then braek it down to what that distance is. double it and wala you get the total.
> 
> Shoot Strong
> Tony


This method works well for me as well. Granted, I am no expert at 3d or yardage judgement, but this does work well. I actually use the half way method for even closer than 40. Its to each his own though.. :darkbeer:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

practice, and I use the 10 yard increments


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I try to pick out the nearest increment of 10 yards to the target that I'm certain of then try to imagine that I'm standing there and try to figure how far the target is from that point. So If I figure the target is a little farther that 40 yards I try to find an absolute 30 and pretend I'm standing there and work out how far the target is from 30. I also do the half way thing and x 2 it. 
I'm not the greatest at 3D but I find this helps.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Estimating Distance*



cath8r said:


> I try to pick out the nearest increment of 10 yards to the target that I'm certain of then try to imagine that I'm standing there and try to figure how far the target is from that point. So If I figure the target is a little farther that 40 yards I try to find an absolute 30 and pretend I'm standing there and work out how far the target is from 30. I also do the half way thing and x 2 it.
> I'm not the greatest at 3D but I find this helps.


 The 10 yard increment method works for me. I practice distance estimating every time I go to the range. The 10 yard method is easy for me because of my experiences in marching band in high school. We used to do a lot of fancy formations like "pin wheels" and such that required you to be at a precise point at a certain time. Eight marching steps equaled 10 yards, so when I estimate distance, I picture myself marching to that point and count the steps. Sounds kinda corny, but it works for me!


----------



## skrueger (Mar 23, 2004)

*Practice*

Practice anytime, anywhere. Use a range finder to check your estimations.


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Find my 30 then work my way down the line. same thing when finding anything below 30. I look for my thirty and then work backwards.


----------



## tgturkeytaker (Jun 16, 2005)

*distance*

I use the 10 yard increments. If I can find 20, then I work from there. After 40 I struggle unless there is a point of reference between target and estimated 40 yds. I also get used to determining the size of the targets I practice on. If you shoot in competition on McKenzies etc. It pays to practice some on them to get used to how they look at a particular distance.


----------



## longstick (Apr 15, 2006)

I run a LOT of 10' conduit for electrical piping and can get purty close by that.I see 10' at a time :wink:


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I basically find my 20 first and then from there I estimate my 30. Once I find my 30, its fairly easy to get from there to most targets.

Just switching over from Hunter class this year, I'm not that good at finding a 30 right off the bat. Because I used to shoot more at 20, it comes easier. Lately, I've been trying to shoot mostly 30 yard shots in order to burn that yardage in my head. Once that happens, yardage judging in open class should be a little easier.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Find my 20 and then try to come up with how much father. Also something else I learned this weekend. Listen closely for how far the green stakes shoot from. Normally a max of 20 yards. If it looks real long and you aren't far behind the green stakes you better reevaluate your yardage. 

Don't be 2nd guessing yourself.


----------



## tctmy3sons (May 30, 2006)

alot of practice at the butts and get out and guess and shoot with range finder.when shooting 3d find a yardage you know and stack by 10 yard incre.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

longstick said:


> I run a LOT of 10' conduit for electrical piping and can get purty close by that.I see 10' at a time :wink:


Being a carpenter by trade I can pick out the feet pretty well also. I usually find my 20 yd pt (60') and then go from there in 10 yard (30') incraments.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

so laying pipe can help with range estimation ?:wink: it get on it right away...:wink: 

actually what i should have said was " not very good ". i practice a lot with a range finder and i still get fooled a lot. the local shoots are fun shoots, but they in no way prepare you for the tough IBO shoots i got to...

i guess i just need to work on it more..

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## gobblerslayer (Dec 10, 2005)

Pull and pray. LOL


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Poorly....:sad:


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Estimating Distances*

First Of All Mckenzie Has A Refernce Card Showing Their Animals At Said Distances 20 30 40 50 60 Get One And Study It, It Will Help 
Otherwise I Try To Practice At 40 And 50 Yards, Once You Get Them Down Pat Everything Closer Will Come To You. Try The Half Way 
Judging. I Shoot The Men's Open Class Which Can Be Quite A Poke At Times, Practice Practice. Hold Steady Is The Main Thing To Do When Shooting Out Great Distances. Shoot Em Up.


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Practice*



skrueger said:


> Practice anytime, anywhere. Use a range finder to check your estimations.


I Practice by Shooting at one yardage and steping back at another marking from each place then after I'm done. I range find them and shoot over again. I'm far from a pro but it helps me.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I use 10 yard increments. I try to use half way and double it. I look at objects at eye level. Especially when the terrain is uneven. I pay close attention to the target size. I look for well lit targets. They tend to look closer. I look for dark targets. They tend to look farther. I know the represented live weights and approximate shoulder heights of a lot of Mackenzie targets. Some of them will fool you. The black buck is actually pretty small and usually looks farther. The heina is larger than people tend to think which makes it look closer than it is. I try too learn everything I can from a target that fools me. What was decieving? Where did I misjudge the yardage. I pay close attention to ground that is being taken away from the shooter by obstacles, dips in the terrain, target on a shelf at the end of an uphill shot, etc. I practice from time to time with arrows stuck in the ground at 10 yard increments to get used to what the distance looks like. I shoot local 3-d with a range finder from time to time and range the target after everyone has shot. I walk in the woods sometimes and judge yardage to random places then use a range finder. I listen to how long peoples arrows take to get to a target and make it a point to know the speed of their bow. I read the arrow holes in a target at the National events. The targets their have only been used in that one location, and if all the arrow holes tend to be low or high in the body, it is an indication of something being deceptive. It is a never ending process. Open class is tough and the yards after 40 are the toughest. I am short and it is easy for me to not see some terrain such as dips in the ground. There is no rule about me standing on my stool to judge yardage and I have begun to do that at times. Fortunately for me I usually judge yardage pretty well. I have a great teacher in archery and he is an excellant 3-d shooter. We obsess about archery to the point that most people would get sick of us. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

I normally do pretty good but the last two shoots have really caused me to evaluate my thought process. I started doing something this week and I don't know if it is going to help me but it sure is fun. We set up a target that has multiple sides on it and walk around an throw the other persons arrows at different distances so we have to guess the yardages. We use a point system and play to 21. I feel like it has helped me I will let you know sunday if it helped.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

1wayin said:


> I normally do pretty good but the last two shoots have really caused me to evaluate my thought process. I started doing something this week and I don't know if it is going to help me but it sure is fun. We set up a target that has multiple sides on it and walk around an throw the other persons arrows at different distances so we have to guess the yardages. We use a point system and play to 21. I feel like it has helped me I will let you know sunday if it helped.



That is a good Idea!!

As for me I have to really work at it. I use the 20 yrd. point and then count from there, but as Target Tony stated you can get by with that on the local shoots, but the big ones are harder. If you have to look over little rise or a creek bed that method is very difficult. I have started trying pay attention to body sizes at particular distances. Practice makes a big differance also. I will take my Rfinder on my sales routes and guess various objects several times a day and then double check myself w/ the RF.

Good thread to start I have learned alot on this one.


J.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*basement method*

I shoot continually in my basement and it is 10 yards.I visually measure off the length of my basement from myself to the target and for the most part I'm with in 3 yds out to 50-60.(On flat terrain)For me it took alot of practice underground.
Now if I could just shoot that well I would have this 3d thing in the bag!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I practice alot judging that distance.*

I have a fifty yard rope with markers I drag around.

Judging is something you have to do alot of to get good at.:wink:


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have a fifty yard rope with markers I drag around.
> 
> Judging is something you have to do alot of to get good at.:wink:


I bet the neighbors think your crazy. What about the people at walmart when you go walking in there??:wink: Sorry Boone I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

This is a good thread. In all conclusion, itis still a guess. There is no scientific method that I know of. It all boils down to how well you trust yourself. The first range finder that I uses was one that I made. It had a 12" wheel, a fork and handle and a clicker that clicked every rotation. I used that thing religiously. At fifty yards, it was only a foot off. Then I bought myself a bushnell rangefinder. I feel the less things you guess to the target, the less mistakes you will make. Guessing is for the most part from 30-50. Anything under that isn't as critical. I usually guess the target as I see it first. Then I look around and find obstacles that are in between quess them too and see if they relate to each other. I can usually find thirty pretty easy, so I use that too. I try to keep an open mind and keep it simple. I quess it, forget it, then shoot it. I believe our subconscious nows the yardage. If I focus my eyes on the target really hard to get a clear picture, it seems to come to me easier.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

fletched said:


> This is a good thread. In all conclusion, itis still a guess. There is no scientific method that I know of. It all boils down to how well you trust yourself. The first range finder that I uses was one that I made. It had a 12" wheel, a fork and handle and a clicker that clicked every rotation. I used that thing religiously. At fifty yards, it was only a foot off. Then I bought myself a bushnell rangefinder. I feel the less things you guess to the target, the less mistakes you will make. Guessing is for the most part from 30-50. Anything under that isn't as critical. I usually guess the target as I see it first. Then I look around and find obstacles that are in between quess them too and see if they relate to each other. I can usually find thirty pretty easy, so I use that too. I try to keep an open mind and keep it simple. I quess it, forget it, then shoot it. I believe our subconscious nows the yardage. If I focus my eyes on the target really hard to get a clear picture, it seems to come to me easier.


It is definitely a guess unless you have a range finder, only difference being some folks guess is a WHOLE lot more educated than others!! :wink: Easton94


----------



## GeoMike (Mar 17, 2006)

I started something a couple of weeks ago that seems to be helping me:
I have 15, 20, 25 & 35 yd markers from my back yard target. I counted paces between them several times on different days and came up with 12.5 steps/10 yds.
I've got a quarter mile walk from the parking lot to work, so as I walk, I pick out things ahead and estimate the range. Then I count steps and see how close I am. At first, I was off on everything. I'm starting to get more accurate now. Still not great, but the improvement over a couple of weeks is encouraging.
Every once in a while I do the pace off again just to get a good stride feel to keep it consistant.
The nice thing about this is that I can work on yardage estimation pretty much anytime.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have a fifty yard rope with markers I drag around.
> 
> Judging is something you have to do alot of to get good at.:wink:



Too many good shooters (like DB) have suggested the rope method to me, I went out today and bought some! I just dont get the half way point method,
I was at the beach last week and I made marks in the sand every 10 yds (11 steps for me) and when you are looking at it the distance between 30 and 40 yards seem very short compare to how far the first 10 yards seems. It's like the railroad tracks, from where your standing the rails are pretty far apart but a hundred yards or so down the line they seem to come together. so how can you look at it and determine a good midpoint when what looks like half way actually isnt? :confused2:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

for me its easier to find a spot on longer targets using the halfway method. it seems i can pick a halfway point out a lot easier than a 40 yard mark. so i find a halfway point , then use my 20 yard mehtod to find that distance. its not important what the rest of the distance looks like, all that matters is that you find the half way spot and then judge yardage to that spot.

you say you cant judge the halfway spot because the halfway doenst look the like an equal distance. so how do you judge 10 yards at 47 yards if it looks nothing like 10 yards at 10 yards ? 10 yards get smaller and smaller the further out you get.. how big does 10 yards look at 100 yards ?:wink: 

it also works for me mostly if theres hidden yardage in there like a ravine or brush or tall weeds. the halfway method will reveal that distance if your used to doing it.



guess its just practice...

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> for me its easier to find a spot on longer targets using the halfway method. it seems i can pick a halfway point out a lot easier than a 40 yard mark. so i find a halfway point , then use my 20 yard mehtod to find that distance. its not important what the rest of the distance looks like, all that matters is that you find the half way spot and then judge yardage to that spot.
> 
> you say you cant judge the halfway spot because the halfway doenst look the like an equal distance. so how do you judge 10 yards at 47 yards if it looks nothing like 10 yards at 10 yards ? 10 yards get smaller and smaller the further out you get.. *how big does 10 yards look at 100 yards *?:wink:
> 
> ...


go to a football field and check it out, the first 2 lines look *alot* farther apart than the last 2, at 90 yds you cant even differentiate the 1 yd hash marks, they are just a white blur.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

meyerske said:


> How do you estimate distance, particularly at distances over 40 yards?
> 
> For example, seems I have difficulty determining if a target is 40 yards or 43 yards.


I used to look at the target and try to count in 10 yard increments from the target to the stake. However, I found that if I do not focus on the target and count from the stake towards the target I am more accurate.


----------

